# Help!!! im still not getting the lighting thing!!!



## HornerDees (Dec 2, 2009)

ok i have a 37 gal tank. I set up and auto doser for ferts and I have pressureized co2. What i dont have is the lights. Should i get a 4x24 T5ho fixture from Fishneedit.com "yes i know i'll need to change the lights" lol thats one option or i could get a Odyssea 24" 96W (4x 24W) T5 HO Light Fixture Basic. or even a as a 3rd option Odyssea 30" 380W Metal Halide System with Power Compact.

my goal is to have enoght light to grow dwarf hair grass and or Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba" inflorescence in this tank. the tank is 22 inchs deep. I want the lights to be quiet if possible, not load fans. if i can help it. Can it be done? lol help me out o people of the fish!!!


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

Not sure what is your tank dimension but 150W MH should do it


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You don't need 380watts! That's way overkill. If you are using T5HO 2wpg is plenty, even at 22" deep. You have to be careful with T5's as they are more efficient and stronger than the older PC bulbs. I think either of the other choices will give you plenty of light.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I think you could go either way, but personally I would go with the T5s since they'll be more flexibility with the lighting sequence at startup.


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

I prefered MH because it normally hand 30-40 cm above the tank and that make tank maintenance easier. With T5 light set, I need to kae it out, put on the floor do trimming, water change, etc and put back the light set. More troublesome.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

If you want to do HC, I'd recommend heading for compressed CO2 and worrying about that aspect more than light intensity. For that matter, worry about lighting spread more than intensity. HC can grow low light just fine if you keep it supplied with CO2; same goes for most other plants that I've encountered.


----------



## HornerDees (Dec 2, 2009)

philosophos what do you mean by lighting spread? do you mean use 65K color lights? I have Co2, its a 10lb cylender. 

I think I am going to go with the t5ho's. that being said I think i might get this fixture Sundial 30" 96 watts 2 x 24 watt 10,000K bulbs 2 x 24 watt Actinic Bulbs
what do you folks recommend for the bulbs 4 65K

2 65k 2 50/50's??? I don't think the Actinic blue is good for plants. I have read that it is better for algea than the plants.

Are their any other fixtures you would recomend? Its a 30" tank and most lights iv seen are 24" or 36"

I am trying not to set the lights straight on the glass. If i can i would rather not have a glass top.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Don't worry about K rating; even a horrible K rating can often be saved with a little more light. Good aesthetics are far more important.

When I say spread, I mean the overall saturation of light in the tank. Light from a single point will only provide light from one angle, meaning it will cast broad shadows. If you have multiple points of light, then you'll have more complete coverage into the lower parts of your tank. It's easy to get enough light to keep plants alive in the bulk of your tank, but covering the remainder that's overshadowed is best done with more sources of light rather than a higher cumulative wattage. Very often people double their light and credit the overall increase to healthier plants when they could've just kept the same overall wattage but had it from two source, and not have had to increase CO2 to prevent algae, increased fertilizers to prevent deficiency and have needed to trim more frequently.

Now as for what fixture, the best is custom IMO. I like using the single strip sunblaze T5HO's because they're easy, cheap and from a reputable company. If you want a pre-made fixture then the same company, sunlight supply, puts out Tek lights. The bulbs tend to be more spread out than in most hoods with these. The lighting levels will be overkill but you have the option to turn some of them out. Putting together a basic hanging kit is handy; you can adjust height rather than relying on the legs.


----------



## HornerDees (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok the spread of the light makes more sense to me than almost any other thing I have read so far... I also grow orchids and thats how it is often with them in groups the one on the fring die if you dont move themaround every once and a while. but if you get a stronger light they burn and die. many small lights often are better.... cool I get that. I am going to go look up tek lights right now!!!


----------

